# تعريف المصطلحات الطقس والعقيدة المسيحية



## ميرنا (8 يناير 2006)

*تعريف المصطلحات الطقس والعقيدة المسيحية*



الثالوث الأقدس 

يسوع المسيح 

تعريف المصطلحات 

إنّ وجود تعريفات صحيحة لطبيعة اللـه وطبيعة الثالوث وشخص يسوع المسيـح وطبيعـته شـرط مسبـق لازم لفهم كثير من الفقرات الكتابية المتعلقة بألوهية المسيح. 

1. اللـه: يقول الكتاب المقدس بأن اللـه كائن ذو وجود شخصي وهو عاقل ومحب وعادل وأمين وأبدي وخلاق، وأنه في تفاعل حيوي مع خليقته. ويمكن تلخيص صفات اللـه إلى مجموعتين: (صفات عامة وصفات أدبية أخلاقية). يقول روبـرت باسا نتينو "بأن اللـه (حسب صفاته العامة) فريد وأبدي وغير متغير وكلي القدرة وكلي العلم والوجود وثالوثي الأبعاد وروح وذو وجود شخصي." ويضيـف بـأن "صفات اللـه الأدبية الأخلاقية تتضمن قداسته وبره ومحبته وحقه." وتعلّم المسيحية بأنه يحفظ الكون ويحكمه بشكل كامل السيادة وأنه،كما سنبين، تجسد في يسوع الناصري. 

2. الثالوث: من بين كل ما هو واقع وموجود، فإن اللـه وحده ثلاثي الشخصية أو ثالوثي. وحين نقول إن اللـه ثالوث فإننا بذلك نعطي وصفاً لنظرة الكتاب المقدس الى اللـه، تلك النظرة المشتقة من مشاهد متلاحقة من الفقرات الكتابية التي تصف طبيعة اللـه الشخصية. ونعني بكلمة ثالوثي، التي نشتق منها مصطلح الثالوث الأقدس، بأن اللـه يعلن ذاته باستمـرار على انـه موجود أبدياً في ثلاثة أقانيم (أشخاص): (الآب والابن والروح القدس). وتشكل الأقانيم الثـلاثة الذات الإلهية أو اللـه، غير أنه لا يوجد (إلاّ إله واحد). 

ونحن بذلك لا نعني ما يلي: 

(1) هناك إله واحد وثلاثة آلهة. 

(2) هناك اله واحد وأقنوم واحد بثلاثة أسماء أو حالات يتجلى فيها. 

(3) هناك اله واحد وأقنوم واحد صار ثلاثة أقانيم منفصلة متتابعة. 

(4) هناك ثلاثة آلهة يشكلون عائلة واحدة. 

(5) هناك اله واحد مصاب بانفصام الشخصية. 

ويمكن تلخيص عقيدة الثالوث الأقدس الكتابية كما يلي: يتألف اللـه الحقيقي الواحد كما هو واضح في (إشعياء 10:43؛ تثنية 4:6)، من الآب والابن والروح القدس. ويدعى كل عضو في الذات الالهية "اللـه." فالآب يحمل اسم "اللـه" (غلاطية 1:1؛ تيطس 4:1؛ الخ).كما يُدعى الابن أو الكلمة بشكل متكرر "اللـه" في (يوحنا 1:1،14؛ أعمال28:20؛ يوحنا28:20؛ تيطس13:2؛ عبرانيين8:1؛ الخ). كما يُعرّف الروح القدس على انه "اللـه" فـي مواضع مختلفة من الكتاب المقدس (أعمال 3:5-4؛ 1يوحنا 2:4-3؛ عبرانيين15:10،16). ونرى مفهوم الوحدة ضمن الثالوث في أعداد مثل متى 19:28 حيث يشكل الآب والابن والروح القدس "اسماً واحداً" (بصيغة المفرد في اللغة اليونانية). 

ولأغراض هذا الكتاب، فإننا لا نحاول الدفاع عن عقيدة الثالوث الأقدس. فعندما يؤمن المرء بلاهوت المسيح، لا يعود الإيمان بوجود اللـه كالآب والابن والروح القدس في العادة يُشكّل مشكلة. أما بالنسبة للشخص الذي يريد أن يبحث في مـا يقوله الكتاب المقدس عن الثالوث، فإن هناك أعداداً كثيرة يمكن دراستها، وسنذكر عدداً قليـلاً منها (متى 16:3،17؛ مرقس 9:1-11؛ لوقا 35:1؛ 21:3،22؛ يوحنا 34:3-36؛ 26:14؛ 13:16-15؛ أعمال 32:2،33،38،39؛ رومية 16:15،30؛ 1كورنثوس 4:12-6؛ 2كورنثوس 4:3-6؛ 14:13؛ أفسس 3:1-14؛ 18:2-22؛ 14:3-17؛ 4:4-6؛ 2 تسالونيكي 13:2،14؛ 1تيموثاوس 15:3،16؛ عبرانيين 14:9؛ 7:10؛،10-15؛ 1بطرس 2:1). 

3. يسوع المسيح: "يسوع المسيح" اسم ولقب في نفس الوقت. واسم يسوع مشتق من الصيغة اليونانية للاسم يشوع الذي يعني "اللـه المخلّص" أو "الرب يخلّص." ولقب المسيح مشتق من الكلمة اليونانية للمسيّا (أو المشيخ، العبرية - دانيال 26:9) وتعني "الممسوح." ويتضمن استخدام لقب المسيح وظيفتين هما الملك والكاهن. ويشير هذا اللقب إلى يسوع كالكاهن الموعود والملك في نبوءات العهد القديم. 

كما نؤمن أن ليسوع طبيعتين: بشرية وإلهية، وهكذا فإننا نؤمن أنّ يسوع كامل الألوهية (في طبيعته) وكامل الإنسانية - فهو اللـه الذي ظهر في هيئة بشرية. 

يصف الكتاب المقدس طبيعة يسوع المزدوجة كإله وإنسان على النحو التالي: 

" فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضاً، الذي إذْ كان في صورة اللـه، لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً للـه، لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبــه الناس. وإذْ وُجِد في الهيئة كإنسان، وضع نفسه وأطاع حتـى الموت مـوت الصليب. لذلك رفّعه اللـه أيضاً وأعطاه اسمـاً فوق كل اسم لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد اللـه الآب" (فيلبي 5:2-11). 

سنحاول بعد هذه التعريفات للـه والثالوث ويسوع، أن نجيب عن سؤال آخر قبل أن نبدأ في دراسة البراهين الكتابية على ألوهية المسيح. 

لماذا أصبح اللـه إنساناً؟ 

كيف يمكن لكائنات بشرية محدودة مثلنا أن تفهم اللـه غير المحدود؟ إن من الصعب على أيّ منا أن يستوعب معاني أو أفكاراً مجردة مثل الحـق أو الخير (الصلاح) أو الجمال بدون وجود أمثلة منظورة لها. فنحن نعرف الجمال عندما نراه فـي شيء جميل، والصلاح عندما نراه مركّزاً في شخص صالح، وهكذا. لكن بالنسبة للـه، كيف يمكن لأي شخص أن يفهم طبيعته؟ 

يمكننا ذلك إلى حد ما إذا قام اللـه بطريقة ما بتحديد نفسه في شكل إنسان يمكن للكائنات البشرية أن تفهمــه. وعلى الرغم من أن هذا الإنسان لن يعبِّر عن أبدية اللـه ووجوده الكلي لعدم توفر الوقت أو المجال لذلك فإنه سيستطيع أن يعبر تعبيراً منظوراً عن طبيعة اللـه. تلك هي رسالة العهد الجديد، قال بولس عن المسيح "فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً" (كولوسي 9:2). أصبح يسوع إنساناً حتى يتمكن البشر من أن يفهموا اللـه اللامتناهي بعض الشيء. 

وهناك سبب آخر جعل اللـه يختار أن يصبح انساناً، وهو جَسْر الهوة بين اللـه والجنس البشري. ولو كان يسوع المسيح إنساناً فقط أو مجرد كائن مخلوق، لبقيت تلك الهوة الواسعة السحيقة بين اللـه والإنسان، بين اللامحدود والمحدود، بين الخالق والمخلوق، بين القدوس والفاجر. وما كان لنا أن نعرف اللـه لو لــم ينـزل إلينا. وما كان في مقدور أي كائن مخلوق أن يجسر الهوة الهائلة بين اللـه والبشر، أكثر مما هـو في مقدور قطعة فخار أن تطمح إلى فهم الفخاري الذي صنعها والوصول إلى مستواه. وقد نزل اللـه إلينا مدفوعاً بمحبته. أراد أن يفتح طريقاً لكي يعطي مجالاً لجميع الناس أن يعرفوه


----------



## blackguitar (8 يناير 2006)

*موضوع رائع يا ميرنا بجد انتى موضوعاتك حلوة اوى وشيقه
ربنا معاكى
وكل سنه ونتى طيبه
وياااااارب يكون الموضوع ده بدايه فهم لغير الفاهمين*


----------



## ميرنا (8 يناير 2006)

:t14: *امين يارب * :t14:


----------



## رانا (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تعريف المصطلحات الطقس والعقيدة المسيحية*

فعلا موضوع رائع ومن جوهر العقيده ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تعريف المصطلحات الطقس والعقيدة المسيحي&#15*

موضوع قديم انما مهم جداااااا

شكرااااااااااا ميرتا

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تعريف المصطلحات الطقس والعقيدة المسيحي&#15*

موضوع رااااااااائع يا ميرنا

ميررررسى على الموضوع
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تعريف المصطلحات الطقس والعقيدة المسيحي&#15*

شكرا علي الموضوع يا ميرنا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: تعريف المصطلحات الطقس والعقيدة المسيحية*

*موضوع رائع يا ميرنا 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------

